# Surgery start time debate



## CALIKAT923 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good Morning:

I am having a Surgery Start time debate with some of my associates.
I am billing for the professional fee with this question.

I have a patient that was registered into the Emergency Dept on 08/26/2011 @23:30.

The patient went to the operating room directly from the Emergency Dept 08/26/2011@23:55.

The physician dictated his operative report with the date of service as 08/27/2011; as the case ended on 08/27/2011 @ 04:00.

I am saying that the date of service is 08/26/2011 since the case did start at 23:55.

The others are saying we have to go with 08/27/2011 since that is the date that is documented on the operative report.

I think we should be able to go back to the physician and ask him to either amend the operative report, and or state the case indeed started on 08/27/2011.

Thank you so much for any feed back I can receive on this.

Kathie


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2011)

*Look at the anesthesia record*

Our anesthesia record shows 
Anesthesia Start
End Induction
*Surgery start*
Surgery end 
Anesthesia End

I would go by the "surgery start" time listed on the anesthesia record.  If the patient GOT to the OR at 23.55, I would guess that surgery didn't begin until after midnight.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

